# Halloween Coupons and specials



## Rino (Jul 13, 2009)

Coupon Code: Halloween5 - 5% of Orders on above $40
Coupon Code: Halloween10 - 10% of Orders on above $100

Free shipping on all US Ground orders above $80. No Coupon code needed

**Offer valid now through September 30, 2009. These coupons cannot be combined with other offers.

Please note above offers are valid only for shoppping at:

www.WonderCostumes.com website.


----------

